# chromium DNS_PROBE_FINISHED



## hph (Jul 24, 2018)

Gday, I'm having problems with IP address resolution at least that is what Chromium
keeps telling me.

I can ping 8.8.8.8 with 0.0% packet loss and #ifconfig wlan0 tells me it is associated.
I did set the defaultrouter="192.168.178.1" in /etc/rc.conf with the gateway provided via netstat -rn 
Still, after visiting countless threads about disabling/enabling local_unbound_enable, changing the hostname
default route flushing etc. I'm at loss what to do next.

Any two mindful cents are cordially appreciated


----------



## ShelLuser (Jul 25, 2018)

So: you can't resolve hostnames? What's in /etc/resolv.conf? And although you mention Unbound you're not telling us if you actually (tried to) enable it or not, what's the status of that?

And if you did try to enable it, what did you put in /etc/rc.conf?

Also, what does: `drill google.com` show you?

When all else fails, what happens if you put...

```
nameserver 8.8.8.8
```
... into /etc/resolv.conf?  (note: while commenting out any other stuff in there).


----------



## hph (Jul 25, 2018)

/etc/resolv.conf

```
# Generated by resolvconf
search home
nameserver 192.168.0.1
```

following this thread I disabled, changed and tried but to no avail
https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/dns-server-is-commented-out-in-etc-resolv-conf.65627/

Every reboot rewrites (I'm not quite sure why even as root I can't edit this file , guess I'll look into the handbook again)


```
drill google.com
```
 *returns*
Error: error sending query: Could not send or receive, because of network error


```
hostname="mkf"
defaultrouter="192.168.178.1"

background_dhclient="YES"
wlans_iwn0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="country DE WPA SYNCDHCP"

local_unbound_enable="YES"
```


----------



## ShelLuser (Jul 25, 2018)

Could you somehow paste the error message you got from using drill, because that doesn't look like an error message which drill itself would produce, making me wonder if the cause of your problems isn't somewhere else.

Either way: `drill @8.8.8.8 google.com`, I assume this command does work for you?

About /etc/resolv.conf.. you probably can't edit it because of its permissions. Probably set to 444 or something similar, see: `ls -l /etc/resolv.conf`. The reason for this is because you're using Unbound (DNS resolver & cache) which in its turn is using resolvconf(8); a program (and/or framework) to maintain the DNS configuration.

Unfortunately Unbound can be a bit tricky from time to time. For some people it works out of the box, but others need to tweak it before it works properly.

I assume you're not using IPv6 on this machine?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 25, 2018)

Your nameserver doesn't make sense. Judging by the 192.168.178.x address you're behind a typical home modem/router (probably a Fritz!box). As 192.168.178.1 is your modem/router enter that as your nameserver, not 192.168.0.1. But I would recommend just enabling DHCP. Then you will get the proper addresses for both your default gateway and nameservers.


----------



## hph (Jul 26, 2018)

ShelLuser said:


> Could you somehow paste the error message you got from using drill, because that doesn't look like an error message which drill itself would produce, making me wonder if the cause of your problems isn't somewhere else.
> 
> Either way: `drill @8.8.8.8 google.com`, I assume this command does work for you?



Thanks for hanging in there and teaching me some useful commands 


```
drill @8.8.8.8 google.com
```
 returns (sorry for typos)

```
;; ->>Header<<- opcode: QUERY, rcode: NOERROR, id: 49888
;; flags: qr rd ra ; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 1, AUTHORITY: 0, ADDITIONAL: 0
;; QUESTION SECTION:
;; google.com.   IN        A

;; ANSWER SCTION:
google.com        57      IN        A           172.217.18.174

;; ADDITIONAL SECTION.

;; Query time:   18 msec
;; SERVER:  8.8.8.8
;; WHEN:  Thu Jul 26 23:23:04 2018
;; MSG SIZE rcvd:  44
```


I've reread the Wireless network configuration and tweaked rc.conf, loader.conf and wpa_supplicant
I seem to get an unstable connection if I assign an SSID directly (stumbling across blank escaping topic ) using rc.conf OR add country DE to the ifconfig_wlan0 specification




> Unfortunately Unbound can be a bit tricky from time to time. For some people it works out of the box, but others need to tweak it before it works properly.



Have to read up on it, thanks again - I'm quite sure since the 11.2 11.1 update I've never had any problems with my intel advanced 9205
Either wpa_supplicant keeps throwing pid file not readable, host.conf is not editable or wifimgr doesn't work as planned.

Must have entered contradictory configs along my tweaking sessions 



> I assume you're not using IPv6 on this machine?



No

PS: 
executing 

```
# service routing restart
```
also mentions 

```
/etc/rc.d/routing: ERROR: afexists(): Unsupported address family: atm
```


----------



## hph (Jul 27, 2018)

Well, I wondered why the resolv.conf file could not be changed and after dealing with the most noobish things
reading some threads about chflags I tried that and lo and behold, now it works.

I haven't got the slightest clue why or even how I did that in the first place but I guess the thread is solved.


----------

